# SpinNock



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

Archers want their arrows to spin to increase accuracy, so let it spin with SpinNock! 

See slow motion video at spinnock.com of the effect of standard nocks. Because of string torque, at the moment the arrow separates from the bow string, the torqued string straightens causing the arrow to spin backwards. This increases drag and noise, and effects accuracy. SpinNocks eliminates all of this problems by eliminating string torque.

At 300 fps (205 mph) the fletching will slow and arrow down if it is spinning backwards. It does not take much drag to slow an arrow that weighs only about one ounce!


----------



## OneSpeedGo (Aug 27, 2015)

That's pretty cool.
You should send some to Field and Stream for the boys to do a size comparison of groupings.


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

Size .168 SpinNocks are now available!


All other sizes will be available soon, and will be announced when they are ready.


----------



## OneSpeedGo (Aug 27, 2015)

Have you done grouping comparisons?


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd like to play with some.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

interesting


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

See slow motion videos at spinnock.com of the effects caused by using a standard nock. String torque, caused by the fletching trying to rotate the arrow during acceleration, forces the arrow to back spin at the moment the nock separates for the bow string. SpinNocks eliminate this back spin and lets the arrow develop a natural spin, increasing speed, accuracy, and eliminates the noise caused by the snapping of the fletching into a back spin at the moment the string separates from the bow string.

SpinNocks are only sold at spinnock.com.


----------



## OneSpeedGo (Aug 27, 2015)

> SpinNock wrote:
> See slow motion videos at spinnock.com of the effects caused by using a standard nock. String torque, caused by the fletching trying to rotate the arrow during acceleration, forces the arrow to back spin at the moment the nock separates for the bow string. SpinNocks eliminate this back spin and lets the arrow develop a natural spin, increasing speed, accuracy, and eliminates the noise caused by the snapping of the fletching into a back spin at the moment the string separates from the bow string.
> 
> SpinNocks are only sold at spinnock.com.


I saw the video, and the arrow does look like it spins more but do you have some data to verify your statements?
Have you chronographed this gain in speed? The difference in decibels of the string snap? Improved groupings at various yardages?

Not trying to be a dick or anything, but if you would put some effort towards addressing these areas, I think you would be have stronger marketing than simply saying that they make arrows fly better. Basically it comes down to, why should I believe you?


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

OneSpeedGo said:


> I saw the video, and the arrow does look like it spins more but do you have some data to verify your statements?
> Have you chronographed this gain in speed? The difference in decibels of the string snap? Improved groupings at various yardages?
> 
> Not trying to be a dick or anything, but if you would put some effort towards addressing these areas, I think you would be have stronger marketing than simply saying that they make arrows fly better. Basically it comes down to, why should I believe you?


I could put up all kinds of results, would you believe me. The slow motion videos are actual, untouched videos of how string torque causes back spin. Different bow and arrow setups will give different results in increase speeds, accuracy and reduced noise. If I put a number out there, someone will say they didn't get that. You will have to determine for yourself if the drag induced by the fletching back spinning will slow your arrow down and if SpinNocks helps, and if allowing the fletching develop a natural spin with SpinNocks increases your accuracy and reduces noise.

If you don't like them, send them back. I'll give your money back.


----------



## MnWise (Jan 2, 2015)

Ordered a set. I'm always a sucker for a good test project. More to come...


----------



## OneSpeedGo (Aug 27, 2015)

SpinNock said:


> I could put up all kinds of results, would you believe me. The slow motion videos are actual, untouched videos of how string torque causes back spin. Different bow and arrow setups will give different results in increase speeds, accuracy and reduced noise. If I put a number out there, someone will say they didn't get that. You will have to determine for yourself if the drag induced by the fletching back spinning will slow your arrow down and if SpinNocks helps, and if allowing the fletching develop a natural spin with SpinNocks increases your accuracy and reduces noise.
> 
> If you don't like them, send them back. I'll give your money back.


If you posted a video of two of the same arrows, eg weight, length, etc, or the same arrow where you swapped the nock, being put through a chronograph, I would believe you.
I don't think this is an unreasonable request. I think you've made a very interesting product, and if it does what it says, would make a great alternative to standard nocks.

I'm not sure where one would go for decibel meter, although I'm sure one could be procured or rented with some research.
The chronograph I don't think would be an issue, and I'm sure a proshop somewhere would love to collaborate with you. You could also see if a pro-shop would let you try it with some flagship bows, to determine if the results are consistent or if there are some bows that perform better with SpinNocks than others.
Grouping comparisons could be done by yourself or one of or many of your customers. 
This would also provide a database for you and your customers to reference, and make informed decisions.
You could also get in touch with Field and Stream, and see if they'd like to review your product for these things, which would provide a lot of positive advertising for your company. 
I actually emailed them suggesting this, but never heard back.

Again, I'm not trying to discredit your product, I think it's a very novel idea, and if its does as you say, I don't think quantifying your claims is an outrageous request.

Do you find these suggestions unreasonable?


----------



## Jon Richard (Jun 15, 2013)

I very much like this idea, but I've switched to a blade rest and am curious if there's any concern of the earlier initiation of the arrow's rotation driving the fletching to contact the lizard tongue?


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Also would be interested slow motion video against your competitor. If you don't know who they are, I won't name them here, you can PM me.


----------



## Abuthen (Sep 26, 2015)

I've got a silly question. In the video it shows that the string torque caused the arrow to spin CCW before it then spun CW. Which is the problem (backspin) u mentioned. Whereas your product eliminated this. 

My question is this. Do all arrows spin CW (clockwise)? Does the fetching (angle/straight/etc) change the direction?
And do all string torque induce a CCW spin? Do different releases change this torque/ wrist angle/ etc?

Just curios about it. Wondering if a left handed using that release would induce a CW string torque spin that even encouraged the arrow to get spinning quicker.

Again I know nothing about these and am just wondering aloud.


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

Jon Richard said:


> I very much like this idea, but I've switched to a blade rest and am curious if there's any concern of the earlier initiation of the arrow's rotation driving the fletching to contact the lizard tongue?


In the inch or so of arrow travel that the fletching needs to pass by the rest, the arrow does not rotate so much that you cannot find a position to set your vanes so they clear the rest. Just use some chalk on the leading edge of the vanes and try shooting with SpinNocks. Rotate the arrow after you nock it on the string with the vanes in different positions until you find the vane position that results in no contact with your rest. Then use that position.


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

Abuthen said:


> I've got a silly question. In the video it shows that the string torque caused the arrow to spin CCW before it then spun CW. Which is the problem (backspin) u mentioned. Whereas your product eliminated this.
> 
> My question is this. Do all arrows spin CW (clockwise)? Does the fetching (angle/straight/etc) change the direction?
> And do all string torque induce a CCW spin? Do different releases change this torque/ wrist angle/ etc?
> ...


If you right fletch your arrows, the string is torqued to the right. At the moment the nock starts separating from the string, the torqued string straightens, spinning the arrow to the left.

The opposite happens if you left fletch you arrows. The string is torqued to the left and forcibly spins the arrow to the right.


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

loveha said:


> Also would be interested slow motion video against your competitor. If you don't know who they are, I won't name them here, you can PM me.


PM sent


----------



## Jon Richard (Jun 15, 2013)

SpinNock said:


> In the inch or so of arrow travel that the fletching needs to pass by the rest, the arrow does not rotate so much that you cannot find a position to set your vanes so they clear the rest. Just use some chalk on the leading edge of the vanes and try shooting with SpinNocks. Rotate the arrow after you nock it on the string with the vanes in different positions until you find the vane position that results in no contact with your rest. Then use that position.


So a valid concern, but one that can be addressed by clocking/ timing the fletching position- thanks for responding.

My other question pertains to arguably the most important aspect of the serious archers equipment selection which is of course color availability


----------



## JMat76 (Dec 27, 2014)

Any plans on a lighted version for hunting?


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

Jon Richard said:


> So a valid concern, but one that can be addressed by clocking/ timing the fletching position- thanks for responding.
> 
> My other question pertains to arguably the most important aspect of the serious archers equipment selection which is of course color availability


For now, the first SpinNocks will be white. If everybody likes SpinNocks, I'll see about offering them in a few different colors.

Thank you for the question.


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

JMat76 said:


> Any plans on a lighted version for hunting?


No plans for a lighted nock are in the works as of now. I am just getting started and plan to wait and see if everybody likes SpinNocks first.


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

JMat76 said:


> Any plans on a lighted version for hunting?


There are glow in the dark vanes that work quite well. Flex Fletch has some and their vanes are high quality. Their vanes, but not the glow in the dark, are on the arrows in my videos at spinnock.com. They maintain their shape at high speeds and are very thin. I am not associated with them, my pro shop recommended them to me and I am quite satisfied with them. 

SpinNocks weight approx. the same as a standard nock and I think that it is important to minimize the weight on the back of a arrow. I know lighted nocks are popular, but it will be a while before I consider lighting a SpinNock.


----------



## OneSpeedGo (Aug 27, 2015)

OneSpeedGo said:


> If you posted a video of two of the same arrows, eg weight, length, etc, or the same arrow where you swapped the nock, being put through a chronograph, I would believe you.
> I don't think this is an unreasonable request. I think you've made a very interesting product, and if it does what it says, would make a great alternative to standard nocks.
> 
> I'm not sure where one would go for decibel meter, although I'm sure one could be procured or rented with some research.
> ...


No response, so I guess these are poor suggestions.


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

OneSpeedGo said:


> If you posted a video of two of the same arrows, eg weight, length, etc, or the same arrow where you swapped the nock, being put through a chronograph, I would believe you.
> I don't think this is an unreasonable request. I think you've made a very interesting product, and if it does what it says, would make a great alternative to standard nocks.
> 
> I'm not sure where one would go for decibel meter, although I'm sure one could be procured or rented with some research.
> ...


Different bow and arrow, including fletching, setups will give different results, even when all that used is a standard nock. SpinNocks were designed to minimize if not eliminate the problems with trying to spin the arrow with the fletching to increase accuracy and speed, but because of string torque other problems are introduced in trying to do so.
I may eventually get to doing a scientific study, but I think a picture is worth a thousand words, ie. slow motion, for now.
I saw a problem and I set out to fix it.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

OneSpeedGo said:


> I saw the video, and the arrow does look like it spins more but do you have some data to verify your statements?
> Have you chronographed this gain in speed? The difference in decibels of the string snap? Improved groupings at various yardages?
> 
> Not trying to be a dick or anything, but if you would put some effort towards addressing these areas, I think you would be have stronger marketing than simply saying that they make arrows fly better. Basically it comes down to, why should I believe you?


No Chronograph, Not Field tested by a 3rd Party, and No decibel Difference... Ladies and gentlemen Snake oil at its finest.



Abuthen said:


> I've got a silly question. In the video it shows that the string torque caused the arrow to spin CCW before it then spun CW. Which is the problem (backspin) u mentioned. Whereas your product eliminated this.
> 
> My question is this. Do all arrows spin CW (clockwise)? Does the fetching (angle/straight/etc) change the direction?
> And do all string torque induce a CCW spin? Do different releases change this torque/ wrist angle/ etc?
> ...


Nope different bows will natural spin an arrow a different way if you fletch for that spin there will be no backspin.



SpinNock said:


> Different bow and arrow, including fletching, setups will give different results, even when all that used is a standard nock. SpinNocks were designed to minimize if not eliminate the problems with trying to spin the arrow with the fletching to increase accuracy and speed, but because of string torque other problems are introduced in trying to do so.
> I may eventually get to doing a scientific study, but I think a picture is worth a thousand words, ie. slow motion, for now.
> I saw a problem and I set out to fix it.


But you have nothing but a single video to "back up" your claim and in turn created new issues like the possibility of arrows spinning and hitting a blade rest, or not having the arrow lined up the same on every shot aka nock tuning, and throwing off groups this way.

If you believe they work send them to Field and Stream and have them test them out.


----------



## whynot7 (Apr 15, 2013)

I use left helical left handed bow so it looks like my arrow should spin the right direction of of the bow


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

whynot7 said:


> I use left helical left handed bow so it looks like my arrow should spin the right direction of of the bow


The back spin you see in the slow motion videos at spinnock.com is caused by the fletching torqueing the bow string during acceleration. At the moment the nock starts separating from the bow string, the torqued string straightens causing the arrow to spin in the opposite direction of what the fletching is trying to rotate the arrow. It does not matter if you fletch your arrows left or right helical, or use a left or right handed bow. 

The back spin will always be the opposite of the direction you fletch your arrows.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

SpinNock said:


> The back spin you see in the slow motion videos at spinnock.com is caused by the fletching torqueing the bow string during acceleration. At the moment the nock starts separating from the bow string, the torqued string straightens causing the arrow to spin in the opposite direction of what the fletching is trying to rotate the arrow. It does not matter if you fletch your arrows left or right helical, or use a left or right handed bow.
> 
> The back spin will always be the opposite of the direction you fletch your arrows.


What if you use feathers? does this still induce the torque or have you not researched that?


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

that1guy27 said:


> What if you use feathers? does this still induce the torque or have you not researched that?


Whatever fletching you use will torque the string. How much torque depends on the several things, such as the amount of offset or helical, size of fletching, speed, and the fletching's ability to provide rotational force without deforming or fluttering.

I do not use feathers because I do not believe they are suitable for todays high speed bows. The vanes I use are stiff enough not to flutter or deform at high speed and are thinner than most vanes, therefore more aerodynamic. They provide the best spin rate with the least amount of drag.


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

SpinNocks in sizes .246, .245, .244, and .168 are now available for shipment. All other sizes should be available by or before Dec. 1st. Preorders are being taken for the sizes not currently in stock. Preorders will not be charged to your credit card until they are in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

SpinNock sizes .246,.245 .244, .205, .203, and .168 are now in stock.


----------



## SpinNock (Oct 19, 2015)

whynot7 said:


> I use left helical left handed bow so it looks like my arrow should spin the right direction of of the bow


A left helical fletched arrow will cause string torque to the left resulting in backspin to the right. SpinNocks are a free spinning nock therefore they work with left or right fletched arrows.
SpinNocks eliminate the backspin caused by string torque. This results in better accuracy and speed. And because the arrow and fletching is not snapped into a backspin in a millisecond as the nock is separating from the bowstring, noise is reduced.


----------

